# Are freeze dried/dead mealworms ok?



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

I went to PetCo yesterday and picked up a "Can o' mealies" for Hazel. 
She absolutely loves them and can't get enough! 

My question is, are dead/canned mealworms ok to feed hedgehogs? I know a lot of people feed them freeze dried ones. I'm not sure if the canned mealworms are freeze dried? I hate bugs and didn't want to have a jar of live worms in my house. It freeks me out! 

Thanks!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Both canned and freeze dried methods contain dead mealworms, so you don't have to worry about handling live ones. 

However, canned is a lot better than freeze dried because it keeps the natural state of the mealworm intact, in its juices. You can even keep the can in the freezer and thaw them out individually, because if you don't use the whole can all at once, they can go bad pretty quick. 

Freeze dried isn't really recommended, because they could cause impaction, partly because of the lack of moisture content, as well as the chitin in the exoskeleton.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

lilsurfergrlsp said:


> Both canned and freeze dried methods contain dead mealworms, so you don't have to worry about handling live ones.
> 
> However, canned is a lot better than freeze dried because it keeps the natural state of the mealworm intact, in its juices. You can even keep the can in the freezer and thaw them out individually, because if you don't use the whole can all at once, they can go bad pretty quick.
> 
> Freeze dried isn't really recommended, because they could cause impaction, partly because of the lack of moisture content, as well as the chitin in the exoskeleton.


Ok, good! I did hear that freeze dried mealworms could cause problems and I was afraid that the canned ones can cause problems as well. Thankfully they don't! I popped my can in the freezer so they don't go bad.

How many do you recommend giving Hazel each day? How long will they last in the freezer?


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Since Hazel is still a baby, I would try giving only 1-2 every other day or so. Then you can give more or less as she gets older, depending on how much weight she's gaining, or how active she is at night, because mealworms are fattening. My girl doesn't really like mealworms though, so hopefully someone will correct me if I'm wrong 

And canned mealworms will probably last a long time in the freezer, up to a couple months, I think. But again, I'm not completely sure.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I give my hedgies 4 at a time, but they don't get them everyday and they are older. I use live ones, and as a vegetarian, find it completely disgusting that I have mealworms hibernating in my fridge.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

lilsurfergrlsp said:


> Since Hazel is still a baby, I would try giving only 1-2 every other day or so. Then you can give more or less as she gets older, depending on how much weight she's gaining, or how active she is at night, because mealworms are fattening. My girl doesn't really like mealworms though, so hopefully someone will correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> And canned mealworms will probably last a long time in the freezer, up to a couple months, I think. But again, I'm not completely sure.


Alright, I will give her 1-2 every other day or so. I honestly don't know how much she weighs or how long she runs on her wheel at night, but I know she runs a lot because her wheel is always filled with poop & pee in the morning!

Thank you so much!


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Melanie G. said:


> I give my hedgies 4 at a time, but they don't get them everyday and they are older. I use live ones, and as a vegetarian, find it completely disgusting that I have mealworms hibernating in my fridge.


Oh that's so cool, I'm a vegetarian too! Bugs creep me out and I just couldn't bring myself to buy live mealworms. Even the dead ones are discusting too me....


----------

